# lowrance 5300 i gps global map



## Tad Pole (Aug 22, 2006)

does anyone have this unit? and if so do you have any problems with it loseing its position? ours does this frequently and we were wondering if anyone else has had any simialr problems?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I don't own one and never have, but......

If this is an older unit it may have the less sensitive chips, but on a boat that shouldn't matter (I assume you are using it on a boat).......

Unless it is covered by something (cabin top, dash, etc.)...then it should have an external antenna..........

If you have an external antenna, it may be a dirty plug (connector), faulty antenna, faulty cord, or virbrations breaking the connection at the plug.

Steve


----------



## Tad Pole (Aug 22, 2006)

no this unit is brand new last spring,it is mounted on the dash (yes boat)under the wind shield, at one time we thought that maybe there was glare from the windshield blinding it but it doesn't seam to matter if its sunny or not,we put it on the small boat to go blue gill fishing and it has no problems at all. small boat=14 ft smoker, big boat =24 ft cuddy

probly should have got a external antenae


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm guessing an eternal antenna will fix your problem. Some of those bigger units were almost made for use with an external antenna anyhow. 

Something about that bigger boat seems to be blocking the signal at times.

Steve


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

It has in internal antennae , Steve - Most times it is due to the surrounding metal , or human body mass "blocking" the sat. recep.
You can try to save your WPs on a SD Card & see if a hard reset helps ( go to LOW website for details or PM me)

Robert


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> It has in internal antennae , Steve - Most times it is due to the surrounding metal , or human body mass "blocking" the sat. recep.
> You can try to save your WPs on a SD Card & see if a hard reset helps ( go to LOW website for details or PM me)
> 
> Robert


I know it has an internal antenna, but anything nearby (like you state "metal"--can also be electrical fields) will/can affect reception. That is why I suggested an external antenna mounted above and away from anything that might interfer.

As the OP stated.....it works fine in the smaller open boat. That indicates some kind of reception interference on the larger boat. 

Robert, I have to respectfully disagree with one portion of your suggestion: I see no need for a soft or hard reset, since the loss of reception is not similar in the different situations. That indicates it is a reception problem under a given set of circumstances--not duplicatable under different circumstances. To me that is an indication of an external environmental effect as opposed to an internal problem.

Something else to consider: There also might be an update to the operating software on the website.

One final suggestion.....*CALL LOWRANCE* and explain your problem to them and see what they have to say.

Steve


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Right you are Stevie!! (Like usual!)
I was at the shop and kinda breezed thru it quickly...
UH , my bad.


----------



## qin45 (Oct 17, 2007)

is it?


----------



## Tad Pole (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks guys, thats all useful information.as it turns out we had the unit on the small boat yesterday fishing for perch.and the dang thing freaked out.first it started to (show that we were moving the lost position) took several minutes to reacquire position.this thing is awesome it works really good until it don't it any of that makes any sense to ya,dad says that he has had enough and he is going to take it back as it has a 1 yr warranty on it but that wont help if its something that WE are doing?

Thanks guys


----------

